# Araceli has rejoined as a moderator of Spanish-English



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Araceli has rejoined the Spanish moderator team after a few years off. 

Araceli, it is great to have you back with us!

Mike


----------



## Sowka

*Welcome back, Araceli!*


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

¡Muchas felicidades, Araceli! Un gusto tenerte de nuevo entre nosotros


----------



## Vanda

Minha companheira nas línguas irmãs, bem-vinda de volta!


----------



## Gévy

¡Bienvenida al equipo de nuevo, Araceli!


----------



## maidinbedlam

Bienvenida Araceli, un placer tenerte en el equipo.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Bienvenida, Araceli!


----------



## araceli

Hola:

¡Muchas gracias por los saludos!

Abrazos


----------

